# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μέχρι που φτάνουν οι κότες για να βρουν τα mealworms!

## Gull



----------


## zweet

χιχι ! πολυ εξυπνα αυτα τα πουλακια που πολλοι τα θεωρουν χαζα.. πανεμορφο και το κοκορακι!!δεν ξερω απο που προμηθευεσαι αυτα τα σκουλικια, ομως εχω ανακαλυψει οτι οποτε μετακινω στον κηπο καποια μεγαλη πετρα η αντικειμενο απο κατω βρισκονται ωραιοτατα σκουλικια και σκευτομαι να αρχησω να τοποθετω σε καποιο σημειο κατι αναλογο απλα το αναφερω ως ιδεα που ισως και να πετυχει για να μην φτανουν οι κοτουλες μεχρι το σαλονι αλλα να γινουν αρσιβαριστριες μπας και σηκωσουν καμια πετρα...

----------


## mitsman

Ευτυχως που δεν τα εχεις σε καμμια κατσαρολα!!!!

----------


## Gull

> Ευτυχως που δεν τα εχεις σε καμμια κατσαρολα!!!!


τα σκουληκια?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι...!!! φανταζεσαι να εμπαιναν οι κοτες στην κατσαρολα????


 :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Gull

ευτυχως που δε ξερουν οτι μεσα στο ψυγειο εχω τα ακριβα,τα waxworms!3 ευρω τα 20 σκουληκια!

----------


## mitsman

Ωχ παναγια μου... θα τις εκαναν σουπα μετα οι Καρδιναλιοι!!!!

----------


## Gull

προς το παρον οι κοτες τρωνε καρδιναλιακια...ξερεις ποσα τους εχω πεταξει?ουουου!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ελαααα... για πες!!!!

----------


## nikolas_23

αχαχαχαχαχα δεν υπαρχουν παλαβες σαν εσενα ειναι γιαννο

----------


## Gull

> Ελαααα... για πες!!!!


μεσα σε 3 χρονια?καμια 20αρια...

----------


## Pardalw...

χαχαχαχαχα...δεν υπαρχουν οι κοτες αυτες!!

----------


## Gull

και συ ανυπαρκτη εισαι!με τη καλη εννοια...ε?ξερεις εσυ...ε?...ε?

----------


## 11panos04

Μην εχεις εκτεθιμενα τα σκουληκια,δηλαδη σε ανοικτο χωρο.Κανε εστω ενα πλαισιο με σιτα για κουνουπια κ καπακωνε το,γιατι μπορει εκτος απο mealworms να βρεις κι αλλα...worms.

Φιλικα

----------


## marlene

> προς το παρον οι κοτες τρωνε καρδιναλιακια...ξερεις ποσα τους εχω πεταξει?ουουου!!!


*Τι ακριβώς εννοείς εδώ..? Τα πουλιά ήταν νεκρά..?*

----------


## Gull

> *Τι ακριβώς εννοείς εδώ..? Τα πουλιά ήταν νεκρά..?*


ε προφανως ηταν νεκρα!τωρα εχω 2 μικρα 3 ημερων.παω για γκολ στη παραταση...ποια παραταση,στα πεναλτυ ειμαι!γεννα μεσα στο σεπτεμβρη!

----------


## marlene

> ε προφανως ηταν νεκρα!τωρα εχω 2 μικρα 3 ημερων.παω για γκολ στη παραταση...ποια παραταση,στα πεναλτυ ειμαι!γεννα μεσα στο σεπτεμβρη!


*Τι να σου πω, στη συμπεριφορά ορισμένων ανθρώπων προφανές δεν είναι τίποτα.. Χαίρομαι που είναι έτσι, καλή επιτυχία στην επόμενη γέννα σου.*

----------


## Gull

> *Τι να σου πω, στη συμπεριφορά ορισμένων ανθρώπων προφανές δεν είναι τίποτα.. Χαίρομαι που είναι έτσι, καλή επιτυχία στην επόμενη γέννα σου.*


δε ξερω αν υποννοεις κατι αλλα κανενας δε θα εκτρεφε καρδιναλιους για να ταισει τις κοτες............................ευχαρι  στω.

----------


## Gull

τελικα τα φαγανε κι αυτα οι κοτες!μαλλον εκτρεφω καρδιναλιους για να ταιζω τις κοτες...αντε και του χρονου...

----------


## Sissy

> τελικα τα φαγανε κι αυτα οι κοτες!μαλλον εκτρεφω καρδιναλιους για να ταιζω τις κοτες...αντε και του χρονου...


Τι κρίμα!...εύχομαι του χρόνου να΄σαι πιο τυχερός

----------

